# Yard Machine Cultivator Fuel Line Routing



## Rick5472 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a Yard Machine model 21B-120R000 cultivator that needs to have the fuel lines replaced. Since they rotted off, I don't know how to route them as far as what connection goes where. The gas tank has two holes. One is where the fuel filter is and I can figure out how that goes. The other seems to be just a hole in the tank with no connectors assuming it is the return line. How do the fuel lines connect to the return gas tank connection? There is no grommet or nipple to put the line on . Thanks for any info.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You must use the correct size fuel line for the hose to seal in the fuel tank. The line is just pushed into the tank 3/8 to 1/2 inch and will generally run from the primer/purge bulb outlet to the tank.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Cut the end that goes into the tank at an angle, put a little 2 cycle oil on it and it will be easier to push into the tank.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Is the filter reusable? If it is, find the right size tubing that fits in the holes snug. The thing about units with the tank on top is that it's hard to get a good seal without it leaking. If you get tubes that are snug or maybe a little tight (I'm assuming you already did this), cut the tip at and angle and push the line for the filter through til you can reach it through the fill hole, cut the end straight, attach the filter then pull the line back through until the filter connector pops tightly through the hole. You may have to push the top of the filter in at the same time if you can reach it. 
On the return line, cut a piece of tubing that is snug or tight, cut the tip going in at an angle and push it in. I use a connector because it makes a tighter fit in the hole. Push the line and connector into the hole till it pops in, then connect a line to it.


----------



## Rick5472 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks All- I bought a fuel line repair kit from Lowes. I am hoping that hose size will fill the hole in the tank for the return. I am not sure if there is a connector included. Hopefully I can get it running this weekend.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Is it the one that has a black fuel line with the filter attached and a wire feed line? Hope you have better luck than I did with it. If it's the same kit it doesn't come with connectors. If I'm not badly mistaken the filter line goes through the hole closest to the carb and connects with the line fitting on the carb closest to the metering side of the carb


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry about the multiple posting. I didn't think it was showing the link.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Is it the one that has a black fuel line with the filter attached and a wire feed line? Hope you have better luck than I did with it. If it's the same kit it doesn't come with connectors. If I'm not badly mistaken the filter line goes through the hole closest to the carb and connects with the line fitting on the carb closest to the metering side of the carb 

Fuel line routing


----------

